# Camping in/near Mantova



## tri-peter (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi
Does anyone know of any places to stay in or near Mantova Italy

Cheers
Peter


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

hi Peter and welcome...just seen your post so I might be too late.

There are 2 sostas in the Guida Camper for Mantova but I know nothing about either other than what is in the book:

Via Gelso, Mantova: Free, space for 100 campers, unguarded, open all year, illuminated, dump and fresh water.

West of Mantova on the road from Cremona ( 10 ?) at Curtatone, via della Fiera 1, Loc. le Grazie, Curtatone.
Not free, but with a range of services including electricity and toilets ( ie could be a campsite) Again open all year. It could be one of the excellent campsite/ aires that Italians go in for.

Hope these are some use.

DON'T use the sosta at Cremona ! We rejected it as it felt very unsafe and grotty.

G


----------



## tri-peter (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks Grizzly.
The one at Via Gelso is described as a lorry park and these can be noisy at night with refrigeration units etc

The one at Curtatone we have been told informally is only open june and july.

The original idea was to stay in Mantova as its meant to be a really nice place and we could visit Verona from there. However it looks as if we will need to stay at lake garda and do the reverse!

Shame as I would think Mantova would benefit from a good camp site?

Cheers
Peter


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Have you seen this Peter ? :

http://www.camperclubmantova.com/club.htm

It's the same organisation that we used in Modena and that was all year round - and very good too. That was :

http://www.camperclubmutina.it/english.html

The Guida Camper says open all year at Curtatone.

G


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

if you use our very own campsite map
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&file=map

and enter in Mantova in the search box and hit enter it shows 5 stopovers within 20 miles


----------



## tri-peter (Jan 27, 2006)

Excellent, thanks guys.

Grizzly the site sounds great and we were thinking of going to Modena as well so youve given us two good places.
Thanks for your help

Cheers
Peter


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Mantova*

Hi

If you stay at Peschiera del Garda, along the southern shores of Lake Garda, you can get a bus to Mantova or Verona. Trains also serve Verona, Milan and Venice.

I stayed at www.campingbutterfly.it and I know a few other members have stayed there too.

Russell


----------

